# SSL Cert



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Apologies - We are in the Process of Sorting this out - We didnt get any notification that we needed to Renew so we are processing this asap -

Apologies for any issues 

Will be back soon


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Nice one WHIZZER 👍


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Guys, 

As Whizzer mentioned above, we didnt receive a notification there was a subsciption due, I have now had a new certifcate applied. We will be working on more updates with the site over the next few months. Thanks for your patience while I worked on this.


----------

